# Basic wiring question



## ArtVandolay (Dec 11, 2008)

I have 2 of those $20 150 watt HPS lights.  I just finished my THG DIY Cooltube and I'm getting ready to wire it up.  Is there anything unsafe with wiring both ballasts to a single power cord?


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 11, 2008)

300 watts at 120 volts = 2.5 amps.  If your circuit breaker is a 15 or 20 amp, there will be no broblems.  Be sure to know other appliances on that circuit affect the overall load as well.


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 11, 2008)

Just another quick note - most cheap HPS security lights (that I've seen) do not come with a capacitor which more than doubles the operating amperage and is quite misleading.

My cheapo 70 watt HPS without a capacitor draws 1.6 amps on 120 volts.  That's 192 watts, not 70!

If your 2 150 watt HPS ballasts don't have capacitors, you are most likely going to draw around 6.4 amps or 768 watts worth of consumption.

With capacitors, 2 150 watt ballasts will pull around 3 amps or 390 watts.

Don't get the ignitor and the capacitor confused.  The ignitor is required for HPS operation, the capacitor is optional on smaller wattages.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 11, 2008)

If you don't mind, I'll take a pic of the ballast and post it later.  I think I would recognize a capacitor but I'm not confident of it.  Many thanks!


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 11, 2008)

i don't see that it would be a problem. you would plug the into the same socket if they were on different cords so its the same amps on the breaker. the question is will the cord your going to use carry that much power without over heating?


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 11, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> the question is will the cord your going to use carry that much power without over heating?


 
Good point. Most premade 115v cords at hardware stores are good for around 13 amps, and that's pushing it. The weakest link I've found is the plug itself. The prongs get very hot under a high load.

I would choose at minumum a 14 AWG cord. A lot of premades are 16 AWG. I would not choose a 16 AWG cord on 2 150 watt HPS lights.


----------



## ms4ms (Dec 11, 2008)

that I read hundreds of posts daily. This is such good example of how an informative board can help with a potentially "hot" situation. The expereinced electricians made themselves available with good clear answers and help. Cheers to mp land


----------



## clanchattan (Dec 11, 2008)

pot belly nailed it. at least a 14 awg cord.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 11, 2008)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> that I read hundreds of posts daily. This is such good example of how an informative board can help with a potentially "hot" situation. The expereinced electricians made themselves available with good clear answers and help. Cheers to mp land



I couldn't agree more!  The members are an invaluable resource.  As I got ready to wire up both ballasts to 1 cord, I pictured my house on fire and then posted my question here.

Many, many thanks!

By the way, the label on each ballast says "Input Amps 3.2".


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 11, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> As I got ready to wire up both ballasts to 1 cord, I pictured my house on fire and then posted my question here.


 
That's when you get busted. The firemen drag your poor half burnt babies out on the front lawn for LEO to admire. They'd probably be more interested in saving those for evidence than they would your house from the fire. Always best to wire your circuits right.



			
				ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> By the way, the label on each ballast says "Input Amps 3.2".


 


			
				Pot Belly said:
			
		

> If your 2 150 watt HPS ballasts don't have capacitors, you are most likely going to draw around 6.4 amps or 768 watts worth of consumption.


 
Your ballasts do not have capacitors in them. Good luck with your project.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 11, 2008)

You should be fine but I would watch how much more amperage your other items are pulling. If they are too much you may want to look into running a dedicated 30 amp circuit. I am currently running 3 30 amp circuits, one for my lights one for my fans and the other is for my pumps and other little stuff. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## mendo local (Dec 11, 2008)

In my opinion I would give each one their own cord, just in case one has a problem. You can unplug the problem one and leave the other operating.
What if a bulb burns out and you have to change it?
Anyhow, it is safe to wire them together, but maybe not so practical.
Either way, good luck with your grow.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 11, 2008)

i have both my 150 watt hps 2 42 watt cfls and a fan ran to a power strip which plugs into a 4 dollar timer in one outlet. never had a problem in the house. only in my shed when the heater kicked on it was to much and would flip the breaker. only happened once then they came inside. sorry im  stoned and writin a book.


----------



## born2killspam (Dec 12, 2008)

The reason I'd use separate cords would be so I could stagger start them to reduce the surge..  HID's draw alot more current during start-up than they do while running with most ballast types..  Plus, 2 cords just gives you flexibility..  You can always plug a power splitter into a timer..  
Are they S55 or S56 type anyways??


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 13, 2008)

born2killspam said:
			
		

> ...
> Are they S55 or S56 type anyways??



I'm not sure what you're asking.  They're those cheapo Econolights, but I'm very happy with  them.


----------



## born2killspam (Dec 13, 2008)

Ballast types are universally coded..  One of those numbers should be printed somewhere..  S55 type will draw alot more current during startup..  With a couple S55 150's though, you're probably looking at no more than a momentary 10A surge if that, so starting them together should only be a problem if the breaker is already loaded pretty heavily..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 13, 2008)

S55 it is, B2K.  Thanks!


----------

